# Barge Superintendant Lewis (Bo) Driggers



## ticotiger14

Hello
I just found this forum by searching Atlas Barge.

My father in Law worked for Brown & Root for over 30yrs, 1950's thru 1980's. 
He started as a Rigger and worked his way up to Barge Superintendant (Sp.) He was Super of the Atlas, Hercules and others, I believe.

I would like to hear from anyone that knew Bo Driggers or worked With or For him. And any stories you might have about him.


He regrettably Passed away in Feb. 2007 at the age of 81. 

He loved his Job and especially Brown & Root but had a dislike for Engineers(==D) 

He was a good Man.

Please respond if you knew him.

Thanks
Tico

PS. I have many of his maritime Pictures


----------



## RayJordandpo

Trico
I remember Bo Driggers when he was barge superintendant with Brown and Root in the North Sea in the late sixties, early seventies. I also worked with him in Bantry Bay,Southern Ireland with the 'Hercules' building the oil jetties at Whiddy island. I was on the tug 'Masterman' towing and running anchors for them. He was a true gentleman who had time for everybody, very sorry to hear he has passed away. We had a great working relationship with that barge and spent a very happy four months in Southern Island, ashore every night consuming vast quantities of guiness, they certainly know how to party in that neck of the woods. I also remember Pete Niece the crane driver and Neil Landry the dive superintendant from Taylor Diving. Good times.
Ray Jordan


----------



## ticotiger14

Nice to hear from you Ray. 

He retired in the mid-80's and lived a comfortable life on some acres east of Houston with his wife Christine. He had a few cows and liked taking care of his land.

I saw alot of his early pictures with the guys on the barge and it looked like a surly bunch for sure. 

I married his daughter in 1973, so knew him for over 30yrs. He was always good to me and we had a great relationship.

I'm trying to think of the guy that was his relief on the barge , his name was Bob something, I'll have to ask my wife. He retired in Houston also.

Ray, I have some pictures of him and his hands during those North Sea days, I'll post some for you if you want and If I can figure out how to post them. I might have even a picture of your Tug around here somewhere as he had alot of Pictures of Big Tugs.

Anyway, Nice to hear from you.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Trico
Would be great to see some photos of those days. I am wracking my brains trying to think of the names of some of those guys. Johnny Pyle was another well known barge super with B&R. I was with him in Angola where he was on the converted tanker 'Global Adventurer' I am offshore GOM at the moment in Green Canyon for Chevron. I am on a 'Flotell' supporting the Tahiti Spar Project. We crew change out of New Orleans via either Memphis or Houston.
Take care
Ray Jordan


----------



## GALTRA

Hi there Tico, I'm deeply saddened to learn of Bo's death and often wondered how he was. I was on the Atlas 1 with him in the North Sea and the Far East in 1969 and early 70's. As Ray says -A TRUE GENTLEMAN - big in every way, he was always very kind to me even though I probally annoyed the hell out of him at times. He was also a very religious man and very honest. A story about him = We were working on a well head off the coast of Brunei in shallow water and as our regular Comex divers were not available an Australian diving company were called in to dive and open a valve on the seabed. Bo and a few of us were standing on deck waiting for them to do this and get on with the job. After three or four attempts the divers kept coming up and saying it was stuck. Bo was getting more and more frustrated and before we knew it he dived in and down he went , no gear and fully clothed. His head popped up and he swam to the ladder and up on deck he came, still with the cigar in his mouth. His first words were = God damm divers, get off my barge and let us get this job finished. The valve was opened all the time... He had a great relationship with our Spanish crew and they woud do anything for their -- Mister Bo. Pete Niess took over from Bo as Super. a few times and there was a man named Bob ---- but I can't remember his name. Sadly I've lost most of the photos from those days. All the best, Charley


----------



## ticotiger14

Great Story Charlie, Nice to here from you and Ray
I can see him running those Divers off the Barge, great story.

I loaded some pictures, have a bunch more
Hope you enjoy
Click on Pictures to enlarge
http://imageevent.com/ruckers/bodriggers


----------



## GALTRA

Tico, wonderful photos, many thanks, after over 30 years they bring back a lot of memories. I believe I took some of them, the top right one in no.13 I took of him and Niall Kennedy in Niall's cabin on the Atlas1 in Okinawa and the top two of no.11 showing - left photo - Peanuts, Niall, ? and Bo. Right photo - Niall, our local boatman, who we called Smiling Jack and Bo, can't remember the name of the guy at the back I have the bottom photo of no.2 showing the group of Spanish lads, Captain Niall Kennedy, (died about 6 years ago), with Roy Jenkins shaking hands with Jack Perry, (the barge wages clerk and Bo's secretary), on the occasion of his retirement. I can put names on most of them and sailed with all of them, great bunch of guys , three of them were part of the crew who rode the tow on the Atlas1 with Niall and I from Rotterdam to Okinawa. Really great to see these photos of Bo and co. Many thanks again, Charley


----------



## RayJordandpo

Great photos, many thanks.
Certanly brings back memories.
Ray Jordan


----------



## joseph lyons

Hi Trico,
I worked with Bo in the north sea and gulf of mexico , In the gulf of mexico Brown and Root owned the crane ship OCEAN BUILDER 1 , Bo was one of the construction supers on that vessel and I was the ships Captain. 
My brother in law Capt Don Curtis (now deceased) also worked with Bo in the north sea , one of the projects was the Forties BP project Bo met the queen of England at the turn on of the first oil flow, he was very proud of that and alswas kept a photo of that hand shake with the queen.
Bo was on the ATLAS for the famous LENA Guide tower Project for EXXON off the Louisianna coast ,both the OCEAN BUILDER and the ATLAS installed that structure which at the time was a major project.
Bo was famous to all who worked in the offshore industry .
At a very big meeting in Rotterdam prior to the Barge HERCULES proceeding to the north sea on a major project , all present were discussing the operation and how it would progress , someone suddenly asked Bo what he thaught ? Bo in his normal way said words to the fact "if you stop all this Bull**** talk I will sail and get the Job done" That was Bo.
He will be remembered as one of the origional barge superintendents of the old days before "qualified" barge engineers dictated how the offshore industry should be operated.
He was an icon and always got the job done.

regards
Capt Joe Lyons.Retired.


----------



## ticotiger14

Hey Guys , It's been awhile since I checked in, moving etc. 
Anyway I found some time to go thru some of my father in Laws pictures and found this photo collection of the Launching of the Atlas in The hague 1965. 

More pictures of dignataries than the barge, but I was wondering if some of you would take a look at them and tell who the Royals and executives are.

I have 100's upon 100's of his Brown & Root Photos, I'll give you a heads up as I get them scanned

Thanks in advance


http://imageevent.com/ruckers/atlaslaunching1965


----------



## paj

*bo driggers*

hi tico,
i was talking to an old friend today, who i knew worked for brown and root in the 60s and 70s. first time i have seen him for quite a long time.
his name is Geoff Perkins and as soon as i mentioned Bo Driggers he was over the moon. he told me he worked with Bo out in asia and i think he said also in the north sea. i wonder if you or any of your family remember Geoff i think he said that several of Bo,s kin worked on the barges. alas Geoff hasn,t got a computer, so if there are any messages i can relay them to him. by the way i worked for rival firm j ray mcdermott.
all the best, 
paj.


----------



## blit603

Never having met the gentleman, I can't say much Bo Driggers. My father, Pete Little, did work offshore in the Gulf of Mexico with him. He passed about three years ago now, but I remember some of his stories, many of them having great things to say about Bo.


----------



## wayneb95

*bob ramsey*

My Name Is Wayne Ballinger And I Knew Bo Driggers Thru His Daughter And My Brother-in-law Anton Smesny. I Think The Man Tico Is Talking About Is Bob Ramsey [captain Bob]. My Older Brother Also Worked With Bo. I Work For Brown And Root For Awhile On The Barge H.a. Lindsey.


----------



## timeout

Does anybody remember which B and R barge, the Wessex chopper crashed onto, in the Forties Field, after clipping the catch net on --I think it was Forties Delta--1976?


----------



## cattell

ticotiger14 said:


> Hello
> I just found this forum by searching Atlas Barge.
> 
> My father in Law worked for Brown & Root for over 30yrs, 1950's thru 1980's.
> He started as a Rigger and worked his way up to Barge Superintendant (Sp.) He was Super of the Atlas, Hercules and others, I believe.
> 
> I would like to hear from anyone that knew Bo Driggers or worked With or For him. And any stories you might have about him.
> 
> 
> He regrettably Passed away in Feb. 2007 at the age of 81.
> 
> He loved his Job and especially Brown & Root but had a dislike for Engineers(==D)
> 
> He was a good Man.
> 
> Please respond if you knew him.
> 
> Thanks
> Tico
> 
> PS. I have many of his maritime Pictures


Tico
I knew Bo ( lewis , I believe ) very well between 72 and 76 when i was on the BP Forties Project Team with him and Capt'n Paul Hendricks ( another amazing character. I was a sort of apprentice to both of them , having come from a shipyard. Early on he was not acting as a barge Supt. on the project but a project manager, which meant he sometine worked on the Thor as a BP /BR representative banging head with the Dutchmen. will be back, alan longer


----------



## cattell

timeout said:


> Does anybody remember which B and R barge, the Wessex chopper crashed onto, in the Forties Field, after clipping the catch net on --I think it was Forties Delta--1976?


It was Heerema's Thor. Got pictures but not of the actual crash. I
was in the hercules when it happened 4 miles away. Alan cattell Houston Texas


----------



## cattell

I believe BO finally got to like one company of divers that we had on board for Forties -Subsea International. Their performance made every body look good and they eventulaay got to put a system on the Thor. Not the same with enginers but I really enjoyed working with him


----------



## cattell

ray 
i was on tahiti on the thiaf and the swordfish. You obviously also go back a long time with these guys. I have a stack of pictures of the hercules and am looking for a good place to post them , i suppose I could put then on my own website seaworkservices.com
alan


----------



## RayJordandpo

Hi Alan,
I think Brown and Root and McDermoots had the lions share in building the North Sea platforms. We had a great seven months working at Tahiti Spar in Green Canyon, I really enjoyed crew changing out of New Orleans. Why don't you upload some of your photographs on this site? I'm sure anybody who worked in the offshore industry will be very interested in viewing them.


----------



## Hanque Curtis

Greetings,
I worked for Bo Driggers, Capt. Joe Lyons and Capt. Joe Walford as a paramedic/timekeeper aboard Ocean Builder in 1980-81. Bo was a world-class character who demanded the best of everyone who worked for him and always backed up those who did the job for him. It was an honor to have worked for him.
Best regards to Brown&Root alumni.
Cheers, Hanque Curtis


----------



## oldnick

paj said:


> hi tico,
> i was talking to an old friend today, who i knew worked for brown and root in the 60s and 70s. first time i have seen him for quite a long time.
> his name is Geoff Perkins and as soon as i mentioned Bo Driggers he was over the moon. he told me he worked with Bo out in asia and i think he said also in the north sea. i wonder if you or any of your family remember Geoff i think he said that several of Bo,s kin worked on the barges. alas Geoff hasn,t got a computer, so if there are any messages i can relay them to him. by the way i worked for rival firm j ray mcdermott.
> all the best,
> paj.


Sadly Geoff passed away earlier this year. I was a surveyor with B&R during the 70's and 80's and we crossed paths all over the known world - Bacton, Easington, Bombay, Thailand etc, etc. Just a lovely straight forward guy and I've got lots of good memories. 

He always had a soft spot for local labour and worried about one particular group of Vietnamese boat people that had been rescued by one of our survey vessels in Thailand. They were in a poor way and he did his best to help them out.


----------



## paj

oldnick said:


> Sadly Geoff passed away earlier this year. I was a surveyor with B&R during the 70's and 80's and we crossed paths all over the known world - Bacton, Easington, Bombay, Thailand etc, etc. Just a lovely straight forward guy and I've got lots of good memories.
> 
> He always had a soft spot for local labour and worried about one particular group of Vietnamese boat people that had been rescued by one of our survey vessels in Thailand. They were in a poor way and he did his best to help them out.


yes geoff was a great loss not only to his friends but to the community of wells-next-sea. he did a lot of research of the lives lost in both world wars, and wrote several books about them.


----------



## Joseph DeCecchis

I served under Bo Driggers on the Atlas1 in the Gulf of Mexico 1980-1981. I worked in the steward department which he hated. He gave me a pile of grief all the time, until one day I was walking by his cabin, he asked me to administer some drops into his aching ear, from then on he was always friendly to me. Alot of the guys were afraid of him, he liked to run people off that he did'nt like. I have many photos of my time on the barge, It seemed like all the heavy lifting was done with Bo was on board. In the year I worked, the Atlas1 did numerous jobs. The most spectacular was the LOOP platform off Louisiana. I miss those days, it's difficult to explain to people who have not worked offshore how exciting it is to be part of history,no matter how small your part is. I am proud to have worked with such a competent captain, He may not have been tall in stature but he was bigger than life. God Rest his Soul


----------



## L.J.F. Berenson

*A very dedicated superintendant*

My name is Loek (Luke) Berenson and I worked for Brown and Root in the Netherlands. I was chief accountant and petty cash manager in the Rotterdam/Schiedam office. I am very sorry to hear that Bo Driggers died at the age of 81. He was a very dedicated barge superintendant, first on the barge Atlas I and later on the derrick barge Hercules and the derrick vessel Global Adventurer. He was a very gentle and nice man and I cashed numerous personal cheques for him. He was always very nice to people and always had time for a chat. I also remember a number os people that have worked for him; Pete Neis, John William Mc. Master, Bob and Carl Langham, D. Mushgrove, the crane driver (Dutch) Bolle Jan, as they said the best crane driver in the North Sea, Paul Wolfs time keeper and store keeper Fred Ward.
On the Global Adventurer I remember Mike Aherne, captain and time-keeper.
Also shocked that Geoff Perkins passed away. As far as I remember he was of Scottish or English nationality.
In my possession still is a complete library of the Brown and Root magazine(missing only about five issues) The Brownbuilder up until 1984 and even one issue of the Cementer, which preceded the Brownbuilder magazine.
I will have a look in those magazines to find articles of both the Atlas I and Global Adventurer and Hercules and references to Bo Driggers if you want.

I checked for the pictures that were posted on the Internet about the delivery/launching of the barge Atlas I in 1965, but apparently those pictures are not there anymore. You were wondering if anybody knew people on those pictures. Maybe you can put them on again sothat I can see if I know any of these people. If you do, please let me know if you post them again; my email is [email protected].
Maybe I will write again at a later date. As Bo always used to say: "Keep up the good work."
Kindest,
Loek Berenson


----------



## bluesingers

*I knew Bo.*

Hi Tico, My name is Chuck Sitaway and I worked with your father-in-law on DB Hercules in Europe in the seventies. I was originally recruited by Peter Williams who was the Chief Electrician. Peter hired me as 1st Electrician when Bo was the Superintendent. Bo was old school and did not suffer fools gladly, he was however a top guy to work with for many reasons, but mainly because he was prepared to give guys the chance to prove themselves in very tough conditions and if you tried your best he would support you all the way. During my time with DB Hercules (three years 1975 to 1978) the vessel was emloyed in the northern section of the north sea installing jackets, topsides modules, flare stacks and installation support. The weather conditions in the winter were attrocious but the 'Herc' stayed on location while the 'whimpy' lay barges ran for Rotterdam. Bo's relief and ultimate replacement when he went to Atlas was Bob Nerrin. Bo and Bob were like chalk and cheese. Bo would spend a lot of time on deck directing operations while Bob, a keen numismatist, would spend most of time in the superintendants cabin with his coin books.
Bo had many querks, a hatred of long haired divers was one of them. It was not unusual for Bo to chase a new diver back onto the supply boat if he did not like length of his hair.....the diver was not 'run off', he could go back to the beach get a haircut and come back....no problem. Chief Engineer during this time was Devours Musgrove (Texan), Captain was Danny Curtis (Irish), Barge Foreman was John McMaster (USA), later replaced by Freeman Moore (not sure where Freeman was from but it wasn't earth. Geoff (UK) was admin, John Hughes (UK) was radio technician. The Deck Supervision was mainly from the US and the engine room engineers were mainly UK. The welders, fitters and deck crew were mainly from the NW of Spain. In 1977/78 B&R modified a flat bottom barge Atlas for a specific project in the norwiegen sector. Atlas was widened and lengthened and a 2000t Clyde Whirly crane was installed. Bo went as super and took half the Herc crew with him. My boss Peter Williams went and I was promoted to Chief on the Herc. Unfortunately Atlas was completely unsuited for the project and the flat bottom vessel pitched and rolled for 30+ days unable to carry out a single lift. All the time 'Blue Whale' a Norwiegen 'semi-sub' crane barge stood off ready to step in and take over which is exactly what happened. Atlas was transfered to the Middle East and I lost touch with all on board. Hope you find this of some interest.

Chuck


----------



## Caroline Ward

*Fred Ward Storekeeper Brown & Root Hercules*

Hello my father was Fred Ward and he was the storekeeper for Brown and Root 1960's - 1980's. Is there anyone that knew him? I do remember my dad talking about his friend called Bob Nerrin from Houston. My dad suffered ill health as soon as he retired and he died in 1990. I was a child (aged 6 until mid 20's) when he worked away and unfortunately the letters that he sent me were lost. I would dearly love to know more about dad.


----------



## bluesingers

*Fred Ward - Hercules Store Keeper*

I am Chuck Sitaway who posted on the Bo Driggers thread. Fred Ward was Hercules Store Keeper during the period 1975 to 1978 when I was on board the Herc and in B&R base in Rotterdam. Fred was a real character and as an ex 'matelot' was a great story teller related to his seagoing days as a 'stoker' 'coal-trimmer' all taken with a pinch of salt. Fred told us he had scars on his shoulders from hauling coal between boilers on coal fired ships. Fred was well liked by the Herc crew dispite his contrived grumpy disposition. His domain was the Hercules below deck stores which were a complete credit to his organisation and equipment knowledge. There were literally hundreds of thousands of dollars of stock. Everything from 1000m 200mm nylon tow rope to complex equipment electronic control cards. His system was foolproof and comprehensive. He was assisted by a chap called Fred Sinclair and a yound Dutch guy call Hans (I think). Hans was in complete awe of Wardy and certainly appreciated the under wing training he provided. Wardy was partial to a light ale and drop of scotch.....plenty of both were available on the American Flagged (Dry) Hercules. Peter Williams was a big buddy of Freds, Pete was chief electrician on the Herc during Freds time there. I think Fred lived in East Anglia and he hoped to retire there. God bless you Fred and RIP.


----------



## Caroline Ward

Thank you so much Chuck. It has been just brilliant to hear what my dad was like at work. It has helped to fill a massive gap. It sounds like he was happy and that makes me feel much happier. Thank you for taking the time to write - very much appreciated and a big thank to Ships Nostalgia.
From Caroline


----------



## alanbod

oldnick said:


> Sadly Geoff passed away earlier this year. I was a surveyor with B&R during the 70's and 80's and we crossed paths all over the known world - Bacton, Easington, Bombay, Thailand etc, etc. Just a lovely straight forward guy and I've got lots of good memories.
> 
> He always had a soft spot for local labour and worried about one particular group of Vietnamese boat people that had been rescued by one of our survey vessels in Thailand. They were in a poor way and he did his best to help them out.


Nick was Bo the Supt. of the 279 ?, i worked on the 347 in Thailand and we only had 2 barges, Billy Offield was my Supt., maybe if you were on the 279 you knew Kevin Banks a very good friend who settled in Thailand on a farm ? and i too saw the pitiful boat people 1980-81
and Billy had our tugs take them to Malaysia for shelter.


----------



## alanbod

oldnick, you must know the famous Frank Rocco who worked with me on the Thailand job, what a character he was.


----------



## ctm

*Thor*



timeout said:


> Does anybody remember which B and R barge, the Wessex chopper crashed onto, in the Forties Field, after clipping the catch net on --I think it was Forties Delta--1976?


I was on the thor when it happen just below the helideck working for Subsea. It didn't miss me by much I thought I was a goner seeing it come down on me upside down full throttle


----------



## ctm

I was there underneath the heli deck when it came off working for Subsea I got the pilot out


----------



## Henk S

*Bo Drerrick*

Hi..
Yes I remember ''Bo'' and Mr Hendricks very well during my visit from the Peterhead office during installation of 1 of the Jackets.

Allan Cattell was a room mate in Peterhead., Dirk Blanken was my boss and his boss was Roy Jenkins..


I remember Bo repairing his ''tennis'' shoe and having lots to say about the rigging of one of the lifts... just before it all came crashing down on to the package.. we were on board of the Thor if I remember correctly.


Got the job from Roy via Dirk to bring the barge back to Schiedam - well easier said than done.. all sea fastening was removed..!

I still have that picture of Bo repairing his shoe.. and many other pictures of the installation and decommissioning trip of one of the floatation tanks to Nigg….


Stay healthy my friends


Henk Schuringa

Oklahoma - USA


----------



## remembering

I arrived to work with Sub Sea International several nights before the chopper crash mentioned. It was on Heerema's DB Thor, which had a major project underway of setting in one piece a marine riser, and the chopper burned right next to the Sat system. One of the guys who did the most in some rescue effort was a sat diver and supervisor. He told me that one of the chopper pilots or an engineer was unable to escape the fire because a liferaft inflated and blocked his exit. I got in the water five days after arrival and worked from the Thor until we finished decommissioning our system in Rotterdam four months later. The platform we were working on was the Forties Alpha. Earlier, Subsea, working from (I think) the Hercules, burned off some flotation tanks from the jacket. The pace of work from the Thor was extraordinary.
Michael O'Hair.


----------



## Dennis C

timeout said:


> Does anybody remember which B and R barge, the Wessex chopper crashed onto, in the Forties Field, after clipping the catch net on --I think it was Forties Delta--1976?


----------



## Dennis C

remembering said:


> I arrived to work with Sub Sea International several nights before the chopper crash mentioned. It was on Heerema's DB Thor, which had a major project underway of setting in one piece a marine riser, and the chopper burned right next to the Sat system. One of the guys who did the most in some rescue effort was a sat diver and supervisor. He told me that one of the chopper pilots or an engineer was unable to escape the fire because a liferaft inflated and blocked his exit. I got in the water five days after arrival and worked from the Thor until we finished decommissioning our system in Rotterdam four months later. The platform we were working on was the Forties Alpha. Earlier, Subsea, working from (I think) the Hercules, burned off some flotation tanks from the jacket. The pace of work from the Thor was extraordinary.
> Michael O'Hair.


I was a young rigger on the DB Hercules at the time of the crash. I believe were at Forties Bravo and I was in the bridge with others who were waiting on the chopper to take off from the platform and land on the Hercules to take us to Aberdeen. I vividly remember our Captain watching the horror unfold as he watched from his binoculars and we all took our turns watching the aftermath. It shook me so much that I told them that I was not taking the next chopper out and would stay on board and work instead. Bo Driggers talked to me like a father to a son and eventually convinced me to take the next chopper out. I remember that it was a sunny day at the BP Forties that morning and I reluctantly boarded the next chopper to Aberdeen. About 50 miles from Aberdeen we ran into heavy fog and the pilot started looking for clear spots to get under the fog. Needless to say my fingerprints and DNA on the seat of that chopper is probably still there! We ultimately landed in Edinburgh at a RAF base and to this day I still do not like chopper rides and I have told this story many times to my grandchildren. 
I worked on the DB Atlas 1 and DB Oceanbuilder 1 in the North Sea and later worked on Oceanbuilder 1 in the Gulf of Mexico and in St Lucia West Indies. I can't believe that I am just now finding this page and it brings up so many good memories of the men I worked with who were like family.


----------



## Gil Piñeiro's grandson

Hello,

I am Francisco Gil Piñeiro's grandson. My name is Alberto Gil, we are from Galicia (NW of Spain) I am interviewing my grandfather in order to write his memories and I would really be glad to hear about any of you, to get any picture of those days or to get stories about the jobs done.

My grandfather worked for Brown & Root in later 60's and 70's, both Atlas and Hercules barge. First he was crane mechanic, the crane driver was Pete Niece, who became his mentor as crane driver. He was under the orders of Bo Driggers, Bob Nerrin, Pete Niece, Ray Jenkins, Carl Langham,...

He became a great crane driver as far as I understand working for B&R (then Halliburton), Herema, until 90’s. The he became shipowner for a few years and went back to the crane for his 6 last working years, called by Antonio Montero.

He is still alive at his 84 years. I read for him the threat at shipnostalgy.com website and he was very happy to hear about all of you.

Here it is one picture from my grandfather Francisco (left) with Bob Nerrin (right). I think is in 1976 in the Hercules.










I hope someone would reply this message after such a long time!

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Warren Johnson

Hello!
I found this site about twenty minutes ago on a fluke. One of the foreman working under Bo during the early 80s was James Acrey. James’ son Jonathan was searching for info on the Atlas. Anyway, I worked the barge as a medic/timekeeper/radio operator, exec secretary, greeter, etc., anything but galley, rigger, engineer (barge maintenance). Those were well staffed. Bo was quite the personality. I can tell you he hated it when one of us had to work a third week doing 18 hours a day until the other medic (Paul Wagstaff) came back. Those were grueling days, especially if I had to get up during the six hours of sleep!

Glad to find some friends of friends here. Carry on.


----------



## GALTRA

Gil Piñeiro's grandson said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Francisco Gil Piñeiro's grandson. My name is Alberto Gil, we are from Galicia (NW of Spain) I am interviewing my grandfather in order to write his memories and I would really be glad to hear about any of you, to get any picture of those days or to get stories about the jobs done.
> 
> My grandfather worked for Brown & Root in later 60's and 70's, both Atlas and Hercules barge. First he was crane mechanic, the crane driver was Pete Niece, who became his mentor as crane driver. He was under the orders of Bo Driggers, Bob Nerrin, Pete Niece, Ray Jenkins, Carl Langham,...
> 
> He became a great crane driver as far as I understand working for B&R (then Halliburton), Herema, until 90’s. The he became shipowner for a few years and went back to the crane for his 6 last working years, called by Antonio Montero.
> 
> He is still alive at his 84 years. I read for him the threat at shipnostalgy.com website and he was very happy to hear about all of you.
> 
> Here it is one picture from my grandfather Francisco (left) with Bob Nerrin (right). I think is in 1976 in the Hercules.
> 
> View attachment 689634
> 
> 
> I hope someone would reply this message after such a long time!
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


----------



## GALTRA

Greetings Alberto, I'm delighted to let you know that I worked with your Grandfather on the Atlas 1 in the North Sea, Okinawa, Singapore, Brunie and the Java Sea. I have a number of photos of him and some of his friends back then and can send them to you if you like. I only spotted your post today and as it is a bit old I 'm not sure if you will see it but if so let me know, all the best from Ireland, Charley.


----------

